# The new norm?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/chicago-schoolgirl-hacked-uber-driver-141518920.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Whoops... I posted in the wrong thread!
Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

With reference to the story about the girl stabbing the uber driver to death, I suggest we move to a "judge Dredd" type system where penalties are dispensed by the judge as soon as the perp is apprehended. Why waste time and money with the formalities of a trial and incarceration? Let's just do us all a favor, cleanse the gene pool and make us all safer in the long run.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Were it my bar, I'd cancel the dress code and, instead, station a doorman just outside, tasked with enforcing the not-posted dress code.
> As in a rock venue, the doorman would control which patrons get admitted, without ever explaining why.
> If it works at rock venues, and if it's accepted by the patrons at rock venues (which indubitably it is), then complaints about it at this bar would be futile.
> 
> People would catch onto the unspoken dress code pretty quickly.


Not sure how you got a dress code issue out of an UBER driver being hacked to death by a 16 yr. old girl.

Care to share a bit? :watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

See corrected post, below.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> See corrected post, below.


You mean above.............:smt102


----------



## Danoobie (May 31, 2017)

No, the "new norm" is throwing her into prison, where she'll be incarcerated just long enough
to hone all kinds of new skills in criminality, and meet all kinds of the "right people".
She won't be troubled with having to learn any socially redeeming skills, during her far too
short stay in the penal system, where all her clothes, housing, food, climate, and entertainment 
needs and wants are paid for by us, the taxpayer, as usual.
She'll be released in plenty of time to further assist her family and associates with devolving into
cockroaches, as she proudly moves on with her entitled life. 

THAT's the "new normal"...


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds normal for Chicago........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> You mean above.............:smt102


I ain't doin' nuttin' right, today.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah it is the new normal. When you have teens killing other people because they want to impress the Slender Man (imaginary being), they have no sense of right or wrong, just in doing what they want without regard to others or consequences.
Country is getting scary.


----------



## Danoobie (May 31, 2017)

That's another alarming faction of the "new norm" folks used to hold freaks to
one side, to be ridiculed, or pitied. Now, they are embraced, or even worshiped.

Another factor of the new norm is attention-seeking. That's why we now have 23 genders.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I say bring back Public hangings! You Murder>>You Hang! Period! No 3 strikes just HANG! fwiw


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Blackhawkman said:


> I say bring back Public hangings! You Murder>>You Hang! Period! No 3 strikes just HANG! fwiw


One riot; one Ranger


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I ain't doin' nuttin' right, today.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Danoobie said:


> ...Another factor of the new norm is attention-seeking. That's why we now have 23 genders.


...And separate Black-student graduations.


----------



## Danoobie (May 31, 2017)

WTF is a separate Black-student graduation?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Danoobie said:


> WTF is a separate Black-student graduation?


The Black students at Harvard University demanded, and got, their own, separate graduation ceremony.
It took place a couple of days ago.

You can Google it.

Next, I assume, they'll demand their own separate water fountains and toilets.
Separate, but equal of course.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Next, I assume, they'll demand their own separate water fountains and toilets.
> Separate, but equal of course.


But some are more equal than others.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I ain't doin' nuttin' right, today.


including the double negative.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> including the double negative.


...I wasn't positive that I should use it. :smt083


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Hey she made the liberals happy she did not use a gun!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------

